# Lowering and Camber Kits



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Why worry about it. 

Buying tires every 100 miles don't seem to bother anyone else. 

You just buy new struts that have sloted holes with camber bolts. I'm guessing you'll have to change the struts anyways for shorter rods.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Eibach makes them. I'll sell you a brand new set for my cost as I didn't need them if your interested.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

all I found was camber bolts. SPC pn 81250. Its a set of 2 bolts for the front struts. I have about -1.16 of camber up front...RIGHT at the edge of the recommended range.


----------

